# 91 STANZA INJECTORS



## phin (Jul 20, 2005)

I own a manual 91 stanza with KA24E engine. My injectors are leaking and
i am having difficulty finding the correct color code injectors . Could anyone
help , thank you.


----------



## Chad1992 (Jul 21, 2005)

*Injectors*

I'm new in here! Hello! I don't know what you are asking but my injectors were leaking too. I went to napa auto parts and bought the injectors o ring set. Make sure you get the set that has three o rings per injector. Just my 2 cents!!!!!!!!!


----------



## phin (Jul 20, 2005)

Chad1992 said:


> I'm new in here! Hello! I don't know what you are asking but my injectors were leaking too. I went to napa auto parts and bought the injectors o ring set. Make sure you get the set that has three o rings per injector. Just my 2 cents!!!!!!!!!


Hello and thank you for your reply.My problem is what color code
injectors to buy,apparently u can't buy any set, it's got to be 
the right color code!!!.By the way how much did u pay for your
injectors?.or did u just change the injectors o ring set?.The injectors seem
to cost over $100!!!.


----------



## Chad1992 (Jul 21, 2005)

*Injectors*

I just changed the o rings but if I remember correctly they were green in color. Why do you need to change them? They are made to last for ever. Unless the tips break off.


----------



## GearS (Aug 6, 2005)

I had leaking injectors too. It is most likely just the grommets and o-rings which are leaking not the actual injectors themselves. Make sure you use vaseline to lube up the new o-rings and grommets when putting them back in.


----------



## StanzanaianNate (Aug 7, 2005)

*Leaking Injectors?*

So.....leaking injectors are real common for our cars or what?...Even 92 stanzas? Maybe mine too...because i go through a lot of gas...especially when the A/C is running. Maybe its just i need a tune-up or something because i cant smell any gas though from the under the hood but sometimes i will catch an aroma of gas but it seems like its coming from the gas cap. Hit me back let me know what yall think.


----------



## phin (Jul 20, 2005)

GearS said:


> I had leaking injectors too. It is most likely just the grommets and o-rings which are leaking not the actual injectors themselves. Make sure you use vaseline to lube up the new o-rings and grommets when putting them back in.


I did change the seals of one injector that was leaking, but i can still
smell gas on starting and stopping.Maybe they were the wrong seals.As
u say the injectors are working and the car is running fine except for the
smell of gas.I took it to the nissan dealer and i was told i had to change
the injectors!!!.


----------



## GearS (Aug 6, 2005)

StanzanaianNate said:


> So.....leaking injectors are real common for our cars or what?...Even 92 stanzas? Maybe mine too...because i go through a lot of gas...especially when the A/C is running. Maybe its just i need a tune-up or something because i cant smell any gas though from the under the hood but sometimes i will catch an aroma of gas but it seems like its coming from the gas cap. Hit me back let me know what yall think.


Your injectors are currently fine, you would smell the gas escpecially if you are sitting and idling with the HVAC running. All the gas fumes are sucked in by the HVAC vent in front of the windshield. The smell will be quite strong.


----------



## GearS (Aug 6, 2005)

phin said:


> I did change the seals of one injector that was leaking, but i can still
> smell gas on starting and stopping.Maybe they were the wrong seals.As
> u say the injectors are working and the car is running fine except for the
> smell of gas.I took it to the nissan dealer and i was told i had to change
> the injectors!!!.


Dealer told me to replace the injectors too.

Did you take the fuel rail off and them only replace the grommet and o-ring of one injetcor? The rest of the grommets and o-rings are old and hard. It is very unlikely that you would get the other injectors to reseal after shifting them around.

You can buy a dye which glows under light to put in your fuel tank which will show you where the fuel leak is. You just put it in the tank, let fuel citrculate, use a light to detect the leaks. Any good parts store should have it in stock.


----------



## Macc (Jul 4, 2005)

StanzanaianNate, many years ago I had that same problem on my 91 stanza, gas smell around cap area even in wheel well area. But never saw any gas. It would seem to come and go. Then one day after filling the tank I really noticed it. So I got to searching up under there and found the problem. My recollection on this is really sketchy but the following information should help you find your problem. I recall it being a rubber hose for the fuel system (I don't recall it being for the filler line but it might have been). The hose was degraded (basically dry rotted). It was not leaking/dripping gas but kind of saturated like a rag. I tend to recall it being a vent hose for the evaporative emissions. I'm trying to pick my brain. It might have been somewhere around 1/4 to 1/2 I.D.. It attached to the fuel filler pipe just a little ways below the cap area and then ran either to a metal line or on down to the tank (I don't recall but I think either way it went on down to the tank). Once you get under there you will see it. As I recall it is in a little bit of a tight spot so you can't really check it by just glancing at it. You will probably have to take it off and check it (bend and flex it to see what condition it is in). One note; since I found it soon after filling the tank I do recall that I had to siphon alot of gas back out of the tank to replace the hose (I don't remember removing all of it, but maybe 1/2 to a 1/4 fill). I'm thinking that the bottom of the hose attached to the side of the tank. So, I would'nt fill the tank to look for it otherwise you will have remove gas. Or, if you do have rather full tank when looking for it, then wait till the gauge is below 1/4 before fixing it. Good luck a post back what you find!


----------

